# TCA auction...May 4th....Irving



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just want to let APC folks know that the spring Texas Cichlids Association auction will be on May 4th in Irving at the Hilton Garden Inn, 2001Valley View Lane.

While this is hosted by TCA, there are non-cichlids sold as well as plants, equipment, holey rock, driftwood, etc.

You do not have to be a member of TCA to buy or sell. More info on their website. Hope to see you there.

http://www.texascichlid.org/


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Hey Tanya you forgot to add some info. Natty(real name stacy) posted this on facebook. there going to be doing something new this year a buy it now table.


This year at the auction, there will be three different ways of selling:
The "Buy it Now Table"-open for 2 hours, just what it sounds like-items with a set price. What doesn't sell in the 2 hours will be offered last in the actual auction

Silent Auction-plants, equipment, decor

Normal auction-tanks over 20 gallons, livestock. Items vary-we've had bettas, gouramis, fancy shrimp, fancy plecos, cory cats, syndontis catfish, as well as MANY MANY different kinds of cichlids-often pairs, breeding groups, grow outs, as well as adult individuals. You never know what you might find!

Also don't forget the raffle-there have been some very nice set ups and tanks offered over the years.

The silent auction is a great place for planted tank hobbyist to find nice plants, often hard to find variants, at a great price from local people. Also a good place to meet other people into planted tanks, even if you're not into cichlids!


I'll be there, with stuff to sale.


----------

